# Noisy X850XT



## GnevZmaja (Sep 25, 2006)

*X850XT hit 127.9C@default(520,540)*

Hi, I found out about ATITool long ago but I have it installed just minutes ago...and I must say that really like fan control section.

Here is my problem in short notes

I own X850xt from MSI, cooler is as you all probably know extremly noisy almost always, I sleep in same room where my computer is and it is on 90% of the time.

I ran some tests and realized that even on 100% fan speed my card hit the amazing 127 celsius degree. So I planned to silence it down by lowering GPU/MEM to 200/200 and turning the fan off(0%) when less then 100 deegres in dynamic fan control. This setting should take place only when I'm sleeping and GPU is idle as the only active tasks are network/hard disk related.

Would you recommend this? Is there a down side? What is the lowest safe GPU/MEM setting

Any suggestion and experience is most welcome.


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

Why do you want to lower stock speeds and WORSE turn the fan off? You're going to kill your card. Check your fan whether is it running or not. The 100% means the fan is turned to 100% speed BUT does not tell you whether is the fan working or not. Its impossible to go 127 degrees so stop the test and check for defects. Or else you'll be shortening your card's life span ALOT and it will die much much faster.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a X850XT and also run ATITool. The best advise is to run ATITool durring gameplay, fans screamin (standard or overclocked). Then when your ready to sleep just close down your ATITool, and let the fan return to stock 5% ( a lul compared to when stock cooler is maxed)  The other option i see is to just turn off your computer while you sleep?????


----------



## GnevZmaja (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanx for both reply.

Unfortunately Agility I did hit 127.9C, as you can see. Fan was rotating at normal 100% I'd say by the noise it makes. After the test It goes all the way down to about 63 which represents the IDLE temperature with fan spinning at 100%







I run my card on default 520/540 setting and never ment to OC really, because I know that 850xt is already pushed close to its limit, all I wanted is to have less noisy environment.

sneekypeet I can tell you that my stock speed is much louder than ATITools 5%


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

Does your case have a good vendilation? Dont just hear the noise check whether is the fan really running or not. If not you have a bad cooler and i did suggest an aftermarket cooler like Zalman or Artic Cooler. Running at 63 degree when idle is ok but at 120+ degrees is nuts when load.


----------



## infrared (Sep 25, 2006)

wow, that card is gonna die! 130c is the hottest i've ever seen an x850 get and still be working. You need to find out why it's getting so hot. You might need to replace the thermal grease on the gpu, or maybe it's a problem with poor airflow in your case, and it getting extremely hot in there.

Also, don't even consider turning the fan off completely, even underclocked and undervolted it will gradually work it's way up to over 100c, which is way too much.

The average x850 with standard clocks and voltages will idle at 38-40c and the load temperature is typically 70c. ATI rates the R480 GPU for 120c TMax, this is the point at which the gpu will start breaking down internally.


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

Seriously try this first. Remove your heatsink and clean the current thermal paste. Add your own thermal paste (recommended artic silver 5) and check. Oh by the way after removing the heatsink check the contact of the card and the cooler.


----------



## GnevZmaja (Sep 25, 2006)

Hmmmm, I read some threads where people mentioned X850 reaching 125 and after that you could smell burned plastic. Thats not the case with me though, airflow is OK, all other temperatures according to motherboard monitor are fine... I will try to see if it is up to thermal grease as I have some left from zalman chipset cooler.....thanx again

Is it possible that thermal diode is reading wrong temperature?


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

Then its your card that has screwed up temperatures reading. Anyway if this continues just get a aftermarket fan. It would be much better.


----------



## GnevZmaja (Sep 25, 2006)

I COULD NOT BELIVE THIS, REALLY!

I just changed the thermal paste and here are the results. Im very amazed

43C idle
78C load 
with 100% fan

this original grease used by MSI seems to be vary bad, the numbers are clear enough. I have to say that I have cleaned some dust too but I cant resist the feeling that grease did the trick.


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations on a happy ATI user then. Hope you enjoy your card. Good luck.


----------



## GnevZmaja (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanx!

BTW this is my 3rd ati in the row 7200, 9500, and present one


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

You could flash your X850 XT with a XT PE bios if you want. It just locks the core/mem speeds as XT PE.


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 25, 2006)

hey, before you fixed the problem, i was going to suggest running your card on load, turn off the computer and touch the card to see if its really that hot


----------



## GnevZmaja (Sep 25, 2006)

As a matter a fact I did touch it when it showed 127.9. Just the oposite side of where the GPU is  I couldnt stand the heat single second, but I cant tell exactly was it that hot. Now my temperature seems to read fine, so maybe my card really did survive the HELL ....






I just succeed in OC it quite fine and load temp is 85 so I think I will skip flashing bios this time


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 25, 2006)

GnevZmaja said:


> Now my temperature seems to read fine, so maybe my card really did survive the HELL ....



well im glad changing the thermal paste was all you had to do. that would have sucked if it burnt up


----------



## marlin1856 (Oct 5, 2006)

My X850XT was a hottie as well till i slapped on a zalman VF900cu. It wil drop your temps at load to 50 deg, consider it a cheap way to prolong your cards life, for 50 bucks it's a GPU's soal mate.


----------

